# Frozen food suggestions



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m looking into buying some frozen food for my betta, just to add some variation to his diet! You guys have any favorites or care to share your feeding schedule according to food types? I was looking at these ones...but wasn’t sure which one would be suitable.








San Francisco Bay Brand Frozen Freshwater Multipacks, 3.5 oz. | Petco


San Francisco Bay Brand Frozen Freshwater Multipacks




www.petco.com












Frozen Spirulina Brine Shrimp, 3.5oz | Petco







www.petco.com












San Francisco Bay Brand Fr ozen Brine Shrimp, 8 oz. | Petco


San Francisco Bay Brand Frozen Brine Shrimp




www.petco.com












San Francisco Bay Brand Frozen Mysis Shrimp, 3.5 oz. | Petco


San Francisco Bay Brand Frozen Mysis Shrimp




www.petco.com


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I’ve used several brands. San Francisco Bay is my go to brand but the gumdrops seem better quality compared to the square shaped blister packs and both are San Francisco Bay brand. The gumdrop packs have smaller shrimp and are very healthy looking same for the bloodworms. They are better color overall where the other packs had dark off colored bits here and there that I would remove rather than feed to my fish.








they are very big packs though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Too bad they don't make those for people who only have one or two Betta.

I feed Baby Brine Shrimp, Bloodworms, Mini Bloodworms, Brine Shrimp with Spirulina (any frozen with Spirulina added), Krill and Freshwater Frenzy.

You want a variety of frozen foods unless you are using it to supplement pellets.

I feed my fish when I think about it; nothing is scheduled. Usually Devour pellets two or three times a day and frozen once. Sometimes only frozen two or three times per day. I'm not a schedule person and neither are my pets. )


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Too bad they don't make those for people who only have one or two Betta.
> 
> I feed Baby Brine Shrimp, Bloodworms, Mini Bloodworms, Brine Shrimp with Spirulina (any frozen with Spirulina added), Krill and Freshwater Frenzy.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! That sounds good. I’m going to use them to supplement pellets. I’d like to try the Freshwater Multipack because there’s such a variety, it includes Freshwater Frenzy, Emerald Entree, Spirulina Brine Shrimp and Bloodworms. I just was uncertain about the ingredients because I’m not sure what they all are haha. I assume they look good since you said you like most of the ones in this pack? Also, how do you prepare your frozen food and how long does it last frozen?


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

X skully X said:


> I’ve used several brands. San Francisco Bay is my go to brand but the gumdrops seem better quality compared to the square shaped blister packs and both are San Francisco Bay brand. The gumdrop packs have smaller shrimp and are very healthy looking same for the bloodworms. They are better color overall where the other packs had dark off colored bits here and there that I would remove rather than feed to my fish.
> View attachment 1023695
> 
> they are very big packs though.
> View attachment 1023696


Yes I was looking at these too! Thank you! How would I know what parts are darker and not ideal for my betta? Also how do you prepare your frozen food?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Leaving it at room temperature melts it fairly quickly. I personally get side tracked while waiting and have forgotten it many times lol, so I use a shot glass and add a little fish tank water to speed the process. You could use a spoon or a popsicle stick ( I use a plastic pipette, eye dropper) to feed your fish. Get his attention so he sees the food before it falls to the bottom. Some of my bettas are great scavengers and will find every morsel my females are especially good hunters, a few of my males I have to make sure they see it or they won’t bother finding it. Depends on the fish but helps if they see it before it falls all the way to the bottom.
The discoloration on the worms or shrimp is hard for me to explain some look healthy and sometimes I’ll find one that looks like it was dead awhile before it was frozen in with the rest LOL. I don’t worry about that with the gumdrops though. 
I know some people will defrost a whole cube and keep leftovers in the fridge and use over the course of a few days. I don’t like the way it looks the next day though. I could be paranoid. Before my fish room expanded to its current size I would crush a cube inside a ziplock bag and defrost what I knew I would use and keep the rest of the crushed cube in the freezer until I needed it. Hope that helped.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I haven’t used any with Spirulina added and it may look different than what I’m used to but you can depend on @RussellTheShihTzu says for sure. She gives advice I listen lol


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

X skully X said:


> I haven’t used any with Spirulina added and it may look different than what I’m used to but you can depend on @RussellTheShihTzu says for sure. She gives advice I listen lol


Hahaha yes she has been a HUGE help in the past couple days!! Thank you so much for your help as well, that did help a lot  I just bought the Freshwater Multipack and I’m excited to try em out. I think he’ll love it! And yeah I definitely have to make sure he sees it, my boy is definitely a little struggle bus hahaha


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Because you got the variety pack I would skip the "Emerald Entree" for feeding a betta, because it contains a high level of plants and is meant for more omnivorous fish. It would probably be okay in small amounts since it does still contain meaty ingredients, but bettas are naturally carnivores so too much plant matter can give their digestive system a hard time.

Personally when I feed frozen, I buy the packs with small cubes and cut each cube in half. Half goes back in the freezer and the other half defrosts in a sealed container in the fridge, and since my fridge runs very cold it stays good for a couple of days before it's either used up or gets tossed. For bloodworms in particular, they start out a bright red when fresh and slowly turn brown over a few days, once they become brown I toss 'em.


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

Rana said:


> Because you got the variety pack I would skip the "Emerald Entree" for feeding a betta, because it contains a high level of plants and is meant for more omnivorous fish. It would probably be okay in small amounts since it does still contain meaty ingredients, but bettas are naturally carnivores so too much plant matter can give their digestive system a hard time.
> 
> Personally when I feed frozen, I buy the packs with small cubes and cut each cube in half. Half goes back in the freezer and the other half defrosts in a sealed container in the fridge, and since my fridge runs very cold it stays good for a couple of days before it's either used up or gets tossed. For bloodworms in particular, they start out a bright red when fresh and slowly turn brown over a few days, once they become brown I toss 'em.


Okay that sounds good, thank you so much!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I am going to start feeding a majority of Freshwater Frenzy. It contains a variety of foods (Bloodworms, Brine Shrimp, Cyclops and Daphnia) and Gamma Mini Bloodworms (mosquito larvae). I looked it up and Freshwater Frenzy only comes in blister packs,

Frozen only lasts four or five days in the refrigerator. When I have leftovers I put in a medicine bottle. Or, with just one Betta you can scrape off just enough to feed and put the rest of the cube back in the blister pack and in the freezer. If you're going to alternate foods I'd add a piece of tape to keep it sealed.

Emerald Entree's labeled as vegetarian is misleading. First ingredients: Brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, plankton, krill, spinach, romaine lettuce, red-leaf lettuce, spirulina, menhaden fish oil, brewer’s dried yeast, vitamins, etc. On the other hand, Gamma Vegetarian is spinach, peas and carrots. Nothing else.

Speaking of [email protected] skully X You might want to check out https://www.liveaquaria.com/category/3631/frozen-food?c=3631&r=3944&s=ts&start=1&page_num=1&count=24. The only "pure" frozen I've found. I may go to it exclusively even though it's a bit pricier.


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I am going to start feeding a majority of Freshwater Frenzy. It contains a variety of foods (Bloodworms, Brine Shrimp, Cyclops and Daphnia) and Gamma Mini Bloodworms (mosquito larvae). I looked it up and Freshwater Frenzy only comes in blister packs,
> 
> Frozen only lasts four or five days in the refrigerator. When I have leftovers I put in a medicine bottle. Or, with just one Betta you can scrape off just enough to feed and put the rest of the cube back in the blister pack and in the freezer. If you're going to alternate foods I'd add a piece of tape to keep it sealed.
> 
> ...


Yes last night when I fed him I put the rest of the cube in the blister pack and sealed it up well  How long does frozen food last? There’s a date on the package but not sure if there’s a “golden rule”. So Emerald Entree is good then? I was wondering about that because it has those ingredients first and THEN the veggie stuff. Also, how much should one betta have off of a cube? I find it hard to tell


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

You will get the hang of it. @clerbird321 something to keep in mind, it’s better to feed several small meals rather than 1 large feeding. 
and Thank You @RussellTheShihTzu my LFS has Gamma brand frozen, it is a bit pricey but I’m already splurging on repashy and I’d love to give the gamma a try since it will be worth the price 🤘


----------

